# Creeping flow adjustment on JD 6430



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Having problems with the Hoelscher Accumulator behind the MF1840. Bale catching and one not dumping. Finally realized the hydraulic flow adjustment is creeping up on and increasing the flow. On the last baling we did I noticed it wasn't where I had set it. Yesterday I confirmed it was creeping.

Is there an adjustment to keep this from happening? tighten it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure....never seen that before. Can you install an oraface or valve and just run at the highest flow? I assume you’ve tried the other remote? Never seen that, but then again, I’m not sure if I would even notice if it did....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you considered utilizing Gorilla or Super glue on the knob? Seriously setting not remaining where it had been set would be aggravating.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Not sure....never seen that before. Can you install an oraface or valve and just run at the highest flow? I assume you've tried the other remote? Never seen that, but then again, I'm not sure if I would even notice if it did....


I only did because we kept turning it down. When I finished last week I noticed it was not where I set it.



Tx Jim said:


> Have you considered utilizing Gorilla or Super glue on the knob? Seriously setting not remaining where it had been set would be aggravating.


  that might work. We finally wrapped electric tape around it and the motor/cylinder adjustment. That worked.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

gradyjohn said:


> that might work. We finally wrapped electric tape around it and the motor/cylinder adjustment. That worked.


According to the "Grey Tape Queen" (my better half), electrical tape stretches too much, grey tape doesn't, making it a better fit. But looking at the choice in spouses she made, her advice might not be the best. 

Larry

PS Tape not tap, darn spell check anyhow. :angry:


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

r82230 said:


> According to the "Grey Tap Queen" (my better half), electrical tape stretches too much, grey tape doesn't, making it a better fit. But looking at the choice in spouses she made, her advice might not be the best.
> 
> Larry


 :lol: :lol: It worked for the 585 bales finishing up.


----------

